# 173rd Airborne - Hunting for Taliban



## Ravage (Jan 7, 2008)

[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=d8c_1198674518[/ame]
[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cdf_1198674029[/ame]


----------

